# Correction: Here is my go to pattern for 1 pounder yarn...



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Correction: Here is my go to pattern for 1 pounder yarn...

Size 6 mm knitting needles (the yarn askes for size 8 needles 5 mm - I use 6 mm instead - for a lighter blanket)
Cast on 180 sts (or any even number of stitches)
Garter stitch - 4 rows for border
Next row: K3 - for border *(yo, k2 tog) repeat from * to last 3 stitches, K3 - for border.
All the rows are the same.
Just save enough yarn to garter stitch 4 rows - for border - at the end and cast off loosely.

It makes a very light and airy blanket that I have been told babies are very comfortable under it.
Try a swatch and let me know what you think.....It makes a very light and airy blanket that I have been told babies are very comfortable under it.
Try a swatch and let me know what you think.....


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx for posting correction


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern It looks simple. rlmayknit


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Correction: Here is my go to pattern for 1 pounder yarn...
> 
> Size 6 mm knitting needles (the yarn askes for size 8 needles 5 mm - I use 6 mm instead - for a lighter blanket)
> Cast on 180 sts (or any even number of stitches)
> ...


Do you have a photo? Thanks


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

RosemaryKnitts said:


> Do you have a photo? Thanks


Unfortunately I do not have the means to take photographs - hoping to learn how to do it soon - but also right now I do not have a made up blanket. Perhaps by the time I learn to take pics I might have another one done... hopefully....


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-******-stitch/

This is what it looks like


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-******-stitch/ This is what it looks like


Thank you Mevbb - I did not know that it is an existing stitch and '******-stitch' is what it was called.
I happened to try something different from the brioche stitch that I use for scarves and turned up with this stitch. Thought I had created something new and till today I have never seen this - So my creation was not new after all - nevertheless I have been using it for years now and it does make a rather nice blanket. I really do appreciate you finding and posting this - I have learned something new today. Learning really never stops...... regards, Rafiki.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-******-stitch/
> 
> This is what it looks like


Thats pretty, will try that one right away.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Unfortunately I do not have the means to take photographs - hoping to learn how to do it soon - but also right now I do not have a made up blanket. Perhaps by the time I learn to take pics I might have another one done... hopefully....


Many thanks.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-******-stitch/
> 
> This is what it looks like


Thanks.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Rafiki this is the stitch I used on a scarf I finished last week ( never thought of using for a blanket) I guess I could do lapghans for seniors with this stitch too.... Funny how it takes someone else's post to get our juices flowing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> Thanks Rafiki this is the stitch I used on a scarf I finished last week ( never thought of using for a blanket) I guess I could do lapghans for seniors with this stitch too.... Funny how it takes someone else's post to get our juices flowing :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I do more or less the same but do P2tog, yo as it is quicker to purl the two than to knit them.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for a simple pattern. Using your description what size blanket would this make?
Is the one pound of yarn usually a worsted weight?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

do you have a picture of this blanket?


Rafiki said:


> Correction: Here is my go to pattern for 1 pounder yarn...
> 
> Size 6 mm knitting needles (the yarn askes for size 8 needles 5 mm - I use 6 mm instead - for a lighter blanket)
> Cast on 180 sts (or any even number of stitches)
> ...


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

cbjlinda - she responded to this question on an earlier page.

Unfortunately I do not have the means to take photographs - hoping to learn how to do it soon - but also right now I do not have a made up blanket. Perhaps by the time I learn to take pics I might have another one done... hopefully....


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

The ****** stitch is a marvel. I have used it for blankets; tank tops that I knit without a pattern--just two rectangles sewn together; scarves and cowls, etc. It is a beautiful stitch that is easy to memorize and read so you always know if you are doing it correctly and because it is essentially ribbing, it doesn't roll and it falls and drapes beautifully. Although it is considered lace, I have used dark, tweedy wools and made mens' scarves in it. It is often my pattern of choice when I travel cause I don't need to concentrate much when I do it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have several 1 pounders...this will be lovely for those!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.
I will try this!


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

I am keeping this one. Very handy!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Wish I had seen this last month, before I used my boucle yarn with the wrong pattern for a baby blanket. It was not pretty enough for a baby blanket and I didn't think it would frog very well so it ended up being a shrug for me . It was a great learning experience, and no one will see it except me. 
I'll be trying your easy pattern with some nice soft yarn today, and will remember this experience if I ever try boucle or similar chenile type yarn again. Thanks again.



Rafiki said:


> Correction: Here is my go to pattern for 1 pounder yarn...
> 
> Size 6 mm knitting needles (the yarn askes for size 8 needles 5 mm - I use 6 mm instead - for a lighter blanket)
> Cast on 180 sts (or any even number of stitches)
> ...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

I am also curious about an approximate size with 180 sts. And one pound of yarn. Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

weight of yarn too


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> The ****** stitch is a marvel. I have used it for blankets; tank tops that I knit without a pattern--just two rectangles sewn together; scarves and cowls, etc. It is a beautiful stitch that is easy to memorize and read so you always know if you are doing it correctly and because it is essentially ribbing, it doesn't roll and it falls and drapes beautifully. Although it is considered lace, I have used dark, tweedy wools and made mens' scarves in it. It is often my pattern of choice when I travel cause I don't need to concentrate much when I do it.


Is there a pattern for the tank tops? (LOL)


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

I couldn't find the pattern you uses on the web site you posted. What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## morrene (Apr 16, 2014)

pretty stitch, but I wouldn't use it for a baby blanket as the baby is likely to get its fingers (and toes) caught in the holes.


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern Rafiki. You and your wisdom are so very thoughtful.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm going to try it ...Thanks for the pattern  :thumbup:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> do you have a picture of this blanket?


Mevbb was kind enough to post a picture of how it looks...


Mevbb said:


> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-******-stitch/ This is what it looks like


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> :thumbup: I do more or less the same but do P2tog, yo as it is quicker to purl the two than to knit them.


That is very interesting - I might try that myself...... thanks for posting...


Ruth Ray said:


> Thanks for a simple pattern. Using your description what size blanket would this make?Is the one pound of yarn usually a worsted weight?





DottieH said:


> I am also curious about an approximate size with 180 sts. And one pound of yarn. Thanks for sharing your idea.


For me it makes a blanket about 48" x52" which I like because the child can take it on the bed once they are out of the crib..


morrene said:


> pretty stitch, but I wouldn't use it for a baby blanket as the baby is likely to get its fingers (and toes) caught in the holes.


I have been making this blanket for several years now and have given it as shower gifts - and each time the mother has come back to let me know that the baby settles and sleeps best with that blanket rather than any other - No problem of little fingers and/or toes being caught up in it... When looking at the stretched ****** stitch - the holes do seem rather large - but do try a swatch and you really cannot see the holes at all. I just turns out to be a light, yet thick and comfortable blanket...


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your idea, and answering my question about the size.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks interesting :thumbup:


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to make this!How long should I buy my needle to hold 180 stitches? My 11 inches does'twork


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Circular needle with 36" extension


----------



## morrene (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks for that info about the stitch - i guess pix can be deceiving.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

What would be the finished size for this blanket? Thank you for information.
Barbara


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Meanjean said:


> I want to make this! How long should I buy my needle to hold 180 stitches? My 11 inches doesn't work


I make it on the regular 14" long straight needles with no problem....


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the baby blanket instructions. This is a great pattern for gifts and charity knits,too!


----------



## Meedily (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm going to have to try that! It sounds fun and fast! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Try using circular needles 36 or more inches long.(0.8- 1.0 m.+)



Meanjean said:


> I want to make this!How long should I buy my needle to hold 180 stitches? My 11 inches does'twork


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

A very pretty stitch. Looks more complicated then the pattern states. Thanks all for posting.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> Correction: Here is my go to pattern for 1 pounder yarn...
> 
> Size 6 mm knitting needles (the yarn askes for size 8 needles 5 mm - I use 6 mm instead - for a lighter blanket)
> Cast on 180 sts (or any even number of stitches)
> ...


Thank you for the pattern. I just ordered 2 of the 1 pounders and was wandering what to do with it.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

tnbobie said:


> What would be the finished size for this blanket? Thank you for information.
> Barbara


Answer posted on the same page as your post:


rafiki said:


> For me it makes a blanket about 48" x52" which I like because the child can take it on the bed once they are out of the crib..


----------



## Flo2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,

I love the ***** stitch. If I were to make a blanket with this stitch, how many stitches should I cast on? Is it good for a regular blanket or afghan? Should I use size 8 needles or what do you suggest? 

Thanks for any help/suggestions.

Flo


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Flo2013 said:


> Hi, I love the ***** stitch. If I were to make a blanket with this stitch, how many stitches should I cast on? Is it good for a regular blanket or afghan? Should I use size 8 needles or what do you suggest? Thanks for any help/suggestions. Flo


All the answers to your questions are in this post - starting from the very beginning, including size etc....


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am making a sweater right now with the same stitch with a navy blue mercerized cotton.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern; I am going to make one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Flo2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you. I plan to try this stitch as soon as I finish what I am doing now. I look forward to doing it.


----------



## Flo2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

In addition, I printed out your correction at the beginning of the topic. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Meedily (Jul 28, 2014)

Just started working the pattern... it's so quick and fun!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Meedily said:


> Just started working the pattern... it's so quick and fun!


Please remember to post a picture when you are done.... Enjoy working on it...


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

This is one I will definitely try!


----------



## basketlady (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern, never have tried it but have just the yarn to use for this stitch. Looks like something I can do in the car while my husband drives. Have a long trip to Texas in October so am planning my projects now.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> :thumbup: I do more or less the same but do P2tog, yo as it is quicker to purl the two than to knit them.


Good tip. Thanks!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern!! I buy the pounder yarn on sale all the time and this will be perfect! I am a new knitter so this pattern will be good for practice!! &#128515;


----------



## napernana82 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just finished a 1 pounder in peach with size 8's. The borders on all four sides are in seed stitch, the body is st. because I want to duplicate a mother duck and ducklings traveling on a bias across the blanket.
It's 36 X 40, so plenty of room. I had about 4 yds of yarn left.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for the details about the ****** stitch! I have some lace yarn that I plan to use with this stitch since I'm unable to follow the manufacturer pattern ( tried three times!!)


----------

